# Stretchmarks!



## jonj287 (Mar 25, 2007)

hey ya'll. i was wondering. 5'8 185lbs and actively gaining my goal is 250 for now and i'm up 20lbs and girlfriend is 275lbs 5'5 and she isn't as active as i am in gaining because she says i need more meat on my bones. anyways, i've recently gotten new stretchmarks around my belly (which i love) especially around my belly button and my love handles. i've also gotten new stretchmarks on my arms. i was wondering will they get bigger or will i keep getting suprised by new ones? i was also wondering if any of you guys have pics to share of your stretchmarks so i have an idea whats coming up ahead thanks for the help!


----------



## Tooz (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, it depends on how your skin is, I suppose. Some people get HUUUUUGE stretchmarks, and others get small ones, but tons of them. Some are in between.:blink:


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 25, 2007)

I was at my largest as a kid of about 15, so my weight changes were concomitant with my changes as a woman, and my skin in general was fragile/pale/irish enough to make stretch marks more intense and impossible to erase. I think that it's largely left up to the individual and their skin. Mine have not gone away, regardless of my size. Big or small, silvery lines are my life  

Mine now are pale and small (pulls up shirt to see), but thet exist at every part of my body that ever grew. I have them at my thighs, at at my hips, and at my breasts. 

I will say, though it wasn't asked- that I have spent my life ashamed of them, and it is mind-blowing to encounter the alternative. I think that it is so valuable to express the view that they are not horrible, and that we should not all hide.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 25, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Mine now are pale and small (pulls up shirt to see), but thet exist at every part of my body that ever grew. I have them at my thighs, at at my hips, and at my breasts.



I have HUGE ones on my shoulders. I mean, absolutely gigantic. I am ashamed of them.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 25, 2007)

I've got tons and hate them. Thighs, belly, back, waist, inside upper arms, breasts... the whole shebang....I'm told they're beautiful, but don't care for them. Mine are average size I guess and have faded a lot.... they're not bright pink or anything any more. I think they're brighter as the skin is stretching. I've been this size for quite a while. I do know when I go tanning regularly they show up less noticeably. Me likey that!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 25, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I was at my largest as a kid of about 15, so my weight changes were concomitant with my changes as a woman, and my skin in general was fragile/pale/irish enough to make stretch marks more intense and impossible to erase. I think that it's largely left up to the individual and their skin. Mine have not gone away, regardless of my size. Big or small, silvery lines are my life
> 
> Mine now are pale and small (pulls up shirt to see), but thet exist at every part of my body that ever grew. I have them at my thighs, at at my hips, and at my breasts.
> 
> I will say, though it wasn't asked- that I have spent my life ashamed of them, and it is mind-blowing to encounter the alternative. I think that it is so valuable to express the view that they are not horrible, and that we should not all hide.



I have them ALL OVER my inner thighs, two on my belly, a few under my arms. Like Tooz, I'm ashamed/disgusted. Wish I wasn't. Still am.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 25, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I have HUGE ones on my shoulders. I mean, absolutely gigantic. I am ashamed of them.



It's weird how different parts of our bodies will make differently-sized strech marks. My hips have crazy huge arc-shaped marks. My tummy is thin-skinned too and has a topographical map of stretch, but my breasts are sort of clear. I think that any place that decided to be larger also decides on its own whether or not to show it. 

I was about make a big fancy post about how you shouldn't be ashamed, all self-righteous and shit, and then I realized that it took me 5 minutes to type 

"stretch mark"

It's funny. I am clearly not ok with mine.

So I was gonnna say something about acceptance to Tooz, and then I rememnbered that shame is a huge factor in my acceptance of mine.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 25, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I have them ALL OVER my inner thighs, two on my belly, a few under my arms. Like Tooz, I'm ashamed/disgusted. Wish I wasn't. Still am.


 
Thanks. 

I would give the world to stop being ashamed. I have never been naked in the light. Meh, can't believe I'm admitting that. But..yeah, that's why. 

Am trying to hard not to be so self conscious of it... 

Mostly because I am so NOT horrified by stretch marks in other people. I have had sex with women and men with them and it has never been a problem, but I judge myself every day. 

*shrug* 

the thing is that if any of us saw each other, in a social setting, we would not judge so harshly. it's hard to learn, for ourselves, the acceptance that we give to other people.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Mar 25, 2007)

i have a bunch of them. some have gotten bigger from gaining, and every so often new ones apear. check my profile for a recent picture.


----------



## Waxwing (Mar 25, 2007)

collegeguy2514 said:


> i have a bunch of them. some have gotten bigger from gaining, and every so often new ones apear. check my profile for a recent picture.



And that's awesome... but you do realise that most of us aren't sure if those marks are ok. Lord, we're trying to learn, but it's tough.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 25, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I would give the world to stop being ashamed. I have never been naked in the light. Meh, can't believe I'm admitting that. But..yeah, that's why.
> 
> ...



Well, exactly. I don't give a rat's behind about YOUR stretch marks, or Tooz's. Yours are fine. They don't look as harsh as mine, to me. I think it goes with the perfectionist mindset that a pretty good number of Dimmers have. (You all know who you are and I will name names at the drop of a hat!  )


----------



## GoddessNoir (Mar 25, 2007)

It depends. I have stretch marks on my arms but almost no where else. My cousin, who is very thin has stretch marks on her belly, butt, thighs and she hasn't gained a signiicant amount of weight.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 25, 2007)

Let me blather on a minute so you get what I'm sayin':

I understand why an FA would find stretchmarks sexy.

They are very "hidden/forbidden" in a society that implies anything obscuring poreless/hairless skin is, well, uh, non-existant. How can we learn to accept our differences if we can't even acknowledge it exists? You can't help but see people of different sizes, but stretchmarks are easily hidden until in the most private of moments, the ones that REALLY count. That's what makes it difficult, yet sexy to others.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Mar 25, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> And that's awesome... but you do realise that most of us aren't sure if those marks are ok. Lord, we're trying to learn, but it's tough.



what do you mean? :huh:


----------



## Tooz (Mar 26, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I would give the world to stop being ashamed. I have never been naked in the light. Meh, can't believe I'm admitting that. But..yeah, that's why.
> 
> ...



The funny thing is, I'm not really ashamed of the ones on other parts of my body. I've never met anyone else with ones like mine on their shoulders, though. I mean, unless I want to broadcast them to the world, I can't wear anything even off the shoulder. You just can't miss 'em. Most people think they're very strange, too. Someone saw them and asked me about them once. Maybe I shouldn't have been mortified, but I was. People probably think they're from me being fat, but it's actually from all my growth spurts as a teenager. My shoulders are somewhat broad...and I guess the skin couldn't handle it when they broadened.


----------



## Emma (Mar 26, 2007)

I have them pretty much all over. Most are slivery white now, I don't mind them. I'm very pale anyway, lol. I'm not ashamed of them at all


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 26, 2007)

Tooz said:


> The funny thing is, I'm not really ashamed of the ones on other parts of my body. I've never met anyone else with ones like mine on their shoulders, though. I mean, unless I want to broadcast them to the world, I can't wear anything even off the shoulder. You just can't miss 'em. Most people think they're very strange, too. Someone saw them and asked me about them once. Maybe I shouldn't have been mortified, but I was. People probably think they're from me being fat, but it's actually from all my growth spurts as a teenager. My shoulders are somewhat broad...and I guess the skin couldn't handle it when they broadened.



Both my brothers have stretch marks on their shoulders.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 26, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Both my brothers have stretch marks on their shoulders.



But, I'm a girl.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 26, 2007)

Tooz said:


> But, I'm a girl.



True. But I have a fucking Santa beard and I'm a girl.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 26, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> True. But I have a fucking Santa beard and I'm a girl.



I feel your pain. Let's make baked goods together.


----------



## HEINEKEN (Mar 26, 2007)

I happen to like them very much!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 26, 2007)

*I think they are like SEXY badges of HONOR..you earn em and should be PROUD to wear em and show em off...at least to a FA like myself..who adores em* :eat2:


----------



## bigplaidpants (Mar 26, 2007)

WW, Tooz, TSL, et all.

I just wanted to throw in there....in not such a heavy-breathing hornbag FA tone - stretchmarks can be really attractive. They can be beautiful, even alluring. True, I say that as a FA, and many people think we are mythical creatures who only come out on the internet. But, they are a part of one's overall presentation and body make-up. There is something to be said about the fact that they are just natural. They're naturalness is part of what can make them sexy. They are supposed to be there despite what air-brush America would have you think.

I understand how fruitless my sentiments will sound. I understand that warts are natural, too....as well as hairy moles and people generally don't like them flaunted in public. Perhaps, too, stretchmarks are something like man-boobies. Trying to appreciate how someone would find them sexy is, well, hard as hell to get. But, some folk do. Bodies do what they do. And, not just from the FA perspective, but also for those of us who find real bodies, natural, quirky, actual bodies aestetically alluring.....stretchmarks can be a way to "introduce" someone to your body, its story, and what you make of it (your body, that is).

Anyway....I know this post is going to fade into oblivion as a feeble attempt of at internet nice-guyism. But, stretchmarks ain't an all or nothin' thing, IMHO. Some of us do find them to be quite nice, a part of a person's overall physical allure and particularity. They say something about you....and it is possible for you to make them say somethin' sexy.

There's nothing that everybody find attractive. And, there _is_ something to be said about "it's how you wear 'em."  

<the sound of clanging change....like about .02>


----------



## Tooz (Mar 26, 2007)

I tried to rep you, but the thing yelled at me.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 26, 2007)

i gots em. a bunch of em.


----------



## Neen (Mar 26, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I have HUGE ones on my shoulders. I mean, absolutely gigantic. I am ashamed of them.



Oh hush, chile! I couldn't even see them when you showed me.. they really arn't that noticable. :kiss2:


----------



## Tooz (Mar 26, 2007)

Neen said:


> Oh hush, chile! I couldn't even see them when you showed me.. they really arn't that noticable. :kiss2:



Awww, Chile :kiss2:


(Note: we totally sit around and compare this stuff when we're together.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2007)

First pregnancy, ten pound baby
Second pregnancy, set of twins 

I have them from underneath my breasts all the way down to my pubes. When it's warm, sometimes you can hardly see them. When it's cold? They look like deep purple trenches carved into me. They aren't going to fade, I believe, if they haven't gone away after all these years. 
I have some light ones under my arms, one the outers sides of my breasts and on my inner thighs. They are hardly noticeable... especially compared to the stomach. 

The OP mentioned pictures....










Oh yeah, I hate them. If I had money for surgery, I would have had them removed years ago


----------



## Emma (Mar 26, 2007)

Tooz said:


> But, I'm a girl.



I have them too, don't worry.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 26, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I have them too, don't worry.



Ok, cool.

We should make a shoulder stretchmark club.


----------



## Emma (Mar 26, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Ok, cool.
> 
> We should make a shoulder stretchmark club.



Yeah! lol We should be elitist too!


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 26, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> I just wanted to throw in there....in not such a heavy-breathing hornbag FA tone - stretchmarks can be really attractive. They can be beautiful, even alluring.



I should probably just chime in that I like them too. Stretchmarks are really pretty on a pretty woman. 
And I definitely mean that in a heavy-breathing hornbag FA leering but non-creepy way.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 26, 2007)

Tooz said:


> The funny thing is, I'm not really ashamed of the ones on other parts of my body. I've never met anyone else with ones like mine on their shoulders, though. I mean, unless I want to broadcast them to the world, I can't wear anything even off the shoulder. You just can't miss 'em. Most people think they're very strange, too. Someone saw them and asked me about them once. Maybe I shouldn't have been mortified, but I was. People probably think they're from me being fat, but it's actually from all my growth spurts as a teenager. My shoulders are somewhat broad...and I guess the skin couldn't handle it when they broadened.



I've seen lots of people, big and small, with stretch marks on their shoulders. It's not that unusual, honestly.

I have them all over me (belly/butt/underarms/side of breasts), but most are so old they're just white now - they show up way more if I'm tan for some reason. 

The only I have now that are colored are on my back rolls above my waist... but they don't bother me.


----------



## krystalltuerme (Mar 27, 2007)

Props to GEF for having the courage to show 'em.
I find them hot, but I totally understand how people aren't comfortable with them.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2007)

krystalltuerme said:


> Props to GEF for having the courage to show 'em.
> I find them hot, but I totally understand how people aren't comfortable with them.



I wish I could... I've been poking around for photos that show them, but because they're so white they don't show up that much in photos, it's more an "in person" thing. 

Oh well, I'll keep looking and see if I can find anything. 

And agree with you, thanks to GEF for sharing! 

ETA: found one!  

View attachment str01.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh My!  You want that cake when?


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh My!  You want that cake when?



hahaha.... I don't think it will mail well. I have to try to make it myself sometime. 

(Hoping to get the other tomorrow! Weather was crappy today.)


----------



## _broshe_ (Mar 27, 2007)

Tooz said:


> The funny thing is, I'm not really ashamed of the ones on other parts of my body. I've never met anyone else with ones like mine on their shoulders, though. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hey, your not alone there on the shoulder thing, i have em too. they are a trouble spot, I don't particularily like to wear muscle shirts or anything like that because of em.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 29, 2007)

mine go from my armpit to partway down my thigh on both sides


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 29, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> mine go from my armpit to partway down my thigh on both sides



Yeah, they don't even register for me. Too busy looking at the happy trail and appendix scar (I assume). So funny how most of us are freaked out about our scars, but never mind them on others.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Mar 29, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Ok, cool.
> 
> We should make a shoulder stretchmark club.



Count me in. I have them too.


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 29, 2007)

I often wonder if the average FA has limits in the things that turn us on, because it often seems as if many of us don't have limits. It often seems as if a lot of us FAs say the huger the bellies the sexier, the more stretchmarks the sexier. It's almost as if the more drastic effects fat can create, the better. It scares me to think if gaining women reached a point where their fat would ooze out of open wound, FAs would be in utter bliss to watch that. I know that's not true (although I wouldn't be surprised if such a concept appeared in FA fiction), but again it seems as if we get off on fat and ALL of the effects of fat.

I'm certainly not saying in the least bit that stretchmarks are "hideous", I'm just saying stretchmarks are stretchmarks and I'm not ecstatic about the ones I have. I mean, why would I be jumping for joy that my once smooth skin now has red gash lines? And it would definitely creep me out if some woman I began dating said "Oooooo yes! Do you have any more??". Same goes for if she was turned on by the dried skin that forms on my elbow. 

I guess I'm just saying we FAs can often be some truly unusual birds.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 30, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> ...I've been poking around for photos that show them, but because they're so white they don't show up that much in photos, it's more an "in person" thing...



I think that kind of demonstrates what Mr. Plaid Pants was saying (which I think I'm about to re-say). Yes (hi Les/Brian!), if you take stretchmarks out of the context of an actual human being and think about them in the abstract, they are a strange thing to idealize/lust after, but in actuality, they are one of those "in person" things anyhow...overall. Not so much like a mole, but more like a scar or something, the kind of thing you want to trace all over someone's body, something that shows up sometimes and not others.... They're...contextual.

And yes, completely capable of being fetishized too, like any part of the human body. Although--like all parts, too--they're tricky. Some people who are 500 lbs don't really have them, some who are 120 do. Some people's show up, some people's don't. It's not a given, the way they develop or where.

The other thing about stretchmarks...they are--sometimes--awfully closely connected to (psa voice) themiracleoflife. Having babies. I remember being really fascinated by my mom's when I was a kid. Chances are if the human race keeps procreating, we'll keep having stretchmarks. I dunno why I mention that except that...I guess they don't bother me, really, mine or others. Just more of the topographical terrain. I like the ones on my stomach/hips.

Doomie...yer proving my point! Yours are lovely, and they weren't the first thing I woulda noticed either. Just part of the fun.


----------



## Moyseku (Apr 4, 2007)

stretchmarks are the better prove that the owner has gained a big amount of weight in a short period of time, so that is why i love them so much, lol:smitten:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 4, 2007)

Mine are like AM's. They're so old they are barely visible unless you're looking for them.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 5, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> I often wonder if the average FA has limits in the things that turn us on, because it often seems as if many of us don't have limits. It often seems as if a lot of us FAs say the huger the bellies the sexier, the more stretchmarks the sexier. It's almost as if the more drastic effects fat can create, the better. It scares me to think if gaining women reached a point where their fat would ooze out of open wound, FAs would be in utter bliss to watch that. I know that's not true (although I wouldn't be surprised if such a concept appeared in FA fiction), but again it seems as if we get off on fat and ALL of the effects of fat.
> 
> I'm certainly not saying in the least bit that stretchmarks are "hideous", I'm just saying stretchmarks are stretchmarks and I'm not ecstatic about the ones I have. I mean, why would I be jumping for joy that my once smooth skin now has red gash lines? And it would definitely creep me out if some woman I began dating said "Oooooo yes! Do you have any more??". Same goes for if she was turned on by the dried skin that forms on my elbow.
> 
> I guess I'm just saying we FAs can often be some truly unusual birds.



I agree. Some FAs like this part, some like that, et cetera....

Stretchmarks are ok to me, but I don't get my thrills from them. I could care less if my partner is to have them are not.


----------



## krystalltuerme (Apr 6, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> The other thing about stretchmarks...they are--sometimes--awfully closely connected to (psa voice) themiracleoflife. Having babies. I remember being really fascinated by my mom's when I was a kid. Chances are if the human race keeps procreating, we'll keep having stretchmarks. I dunno why I mention that except that...I guess they don't bother me, really, mine or others. Just more of the topographical terrain. I like the ones on my stomach/hips.



Well, I feel like an idiot. I went and googled "themiracleoflife," thinking it was some medial term I didn't know. It probably would've helped to finish reading the post first.

:doh:


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

I love stretchmarks 


Tooz said:


> I have HUGE ones on my shoulders. I mean, absolutely gigantic. I am ashamed of them.




My shoulders are where I have stretchmarks, too.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 2, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I love stretchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> My shoulders are where I have stretchmarks, too.



Your shoulder marks are very similar to mine.

This makes me feel better.

I wasn't joking about the stretchmark club thing.:batting:


----------



## fatlane (Aug 2, 2007)

I prefer stretch marks to skid marks any day.


----------



## chsn (Aug 2, 2007)

Here, I found a pic of my stretchmarks. They're mostly all white, but whatever. I've got a ton. 

View attachment My Stretchmarks.JPG


----------



## newlylarge (Aug 6, 2007)

One thing that seems clear is that, as Tooz noted, it depends on each individual's skin. After reading this forum, I was actually quite surprised to find that many people who are considerably "smaller" than me have stretch marks while I never developed them and maybe never will. I am not commenting on whether this is good or bad, just stating a fact.

I had only heard of stretch marks as a result of pregnancy and, I admit, when I first heard about stretch marks related to weight-gain, I was concerned about getting them because I was not sure if I would like them, dislike them, or be indifferent to them. I also wondered how my girlfriend would feel about them. She came to be something of my "feeder" and liked my weight-gain, but I was not sure about stretch-marks.

Anyway, it seems that my skin is such that I do not have them, even after considerable and fairly rapid weight-gain, and so I suppose I never will.


----------



## newlylarge (Aug 6, 2007)

I am not sure, but before I began gaining quite rapidly after gaining slowly at first, I had assumed it to be the case that getting stretch-marks may be related more to the "rate" of weight gain than to total "amount," but maybe not as I do not have them even after gaining quite rapidly. So who knows?

Until recently, I had always been rather lean all my life until I gained quite a bit of weight while dating a woman who was also a culinary-school student. So based on my "starting point," I certainly seemed a prime candidate for getting stretch-marks. And yes, that's right and you can stop snickering, my girlfriend was a culinary school student. The ultimate "feeder" I suppose. 

But, in fact, my weight gain was entirely unintentional on both our parts at first. Of, course, she loved to cook and loved having me to cook for. I was also "helpful" to her because she was, and is, very lean and wants to remain that way. So she was happy to have me around, not only as a "taster" for her "practice cooking" at home, but also so that I could eat what she cooked leaving little or no leftovers that SHE might be tempted to eat and which might have caused HER to gain weight which she desperately wanted to avoid.

The reason I mention this, as it relates to stretchmarks, is the rapid RATE at which I came to gain weight, and yet, never developed them. After I had gained a bit of weight unintentionally, we both seemed to like it and wanted it to continue, so she began preparing MUCH more for me to eat and I obliged by eating MUCH more than ever and, as a result, gaining weight very rapidly. To give you an idea of HOW rapidly, consider this.

Shortly after I began dating my girlfriend, I attended a party with her consisting mostly of her classmates from culinary school. I was still rather lean then. A few months later, we attended another such party and saw many of her same friends. Later that night, my girlfriend confided to me that one of her friends had commented to her that I had become "rather chubby" and even "fairly fat" since she had first met me at the previous party.

In the year that followed, my girlfriend had greatly "stepped-up" her "feeder-like" efforts and I had gained a great deal of weight very rapidly such that I had "puffed-up" all over and had developed a rather large, round belly.

Just how rapidly had I gained this additional girth? Well, at the next such party, that same friend of my girlfriend was visibly surprised when she saw me. I think she noticed that I had noticed her surprise and she limited her comment to me to the, relatively polite, comment that she could "see [my girlfriend] was keeping me rather WELL FED." I thought that was kind of a funny way to put it. 

But what she later said to my girlfriend was much more revealing. It seems that she commented, "How much has he been EATING? He's BLOWN-UP like a BALLOON!"

I guess she would have been surprised to see that I have "inflated" considerably more since that party. 

Anyway, if having someone observe that I had "blown-up like a balloon" is not an indication that I had gained plenty of weight and rather rapidly, then I don't know what is. And yet, no stretch marks ever appeared on my expanding mid-section or anywhere else.

So I suppose, depending on whether you like or dislike stretchmarks, I am either lucky or unlucky. But in any case, it seems that even rather RAPID weight gain will not cause stretch marks if you are not disposed to get them.

In contrast, as I noted in my last posting, some photos I have seen on the forum show stretchmarks on people who look to be about the same way I looked when I was called merely "rather chubby."

Has anyone else had a different experience in which getting stretch marks seemed to be related to RATE of weight gain rather than total AMOUNT?


----------



## Luv2CUfeast (Aug 6, 2007)

Stretch marks are the one sure sign of a fully satisfying meal!


----------

